# Thickness sander



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone built the thickness sander from the Plansnow plans? Is there anything I should be aware of or steps that you would recommend to follow? I am going to built the thickness sander. I am starting to collect/order the hardware now. I will post progress pics as I go. I want to use this sander for the laminates that I use in my laminating process. I might make a separate stand for a stand along motor because I think this jig will be very heavy to keep puttimg it on my TS every time I want to use the sander.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Have you seen this thread?*

Daren's sander is way cool: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/i-am-going-make-wide-drum-sander-5867/ :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks

Daren also provided a link to the one I am going to build. I don't need the size that Daren built I don't have the room.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Did Daren ever get the treadmill power feed hooked up?


----------

